

Slovak Police Planted Explosives On Air Travelers - yread
http://www.irishexaminer.com/ireland/botched-slovak-police-test-sparks-explosives-scare-109083.html

======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1033823>

